# gtx 660 or hd7850 or ps3 ? ?



## clickongoldy (Mar 5, 2013)

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
 will buy - corsair GS600 , Seasonic S12II 620 or any other you recommend

*2. What is your budget?*
 for gpu 14-15k , for psu 4-5k
after researching i am confused between hd7850 or gtx 660 .or tell me any other

: if AMD , then
SAPPHIRE HD 7850 2GB OC GDDR5
Gigabyte GV-R7850 OC-2GD {both are OC edition}
 or any other you want to add on

: if Nvidia , then
Gigabyte gtx 660 oc edition
or another you can tell

*3. Which resolution will you game at?*
 right now its 1600x900 , but i will be attaching it to my 46" tv(1920x1080)
also , i may upgrade my monitor too , thinking about 23" 3d monitor 
so gpu must be 3d compatible

*4. What are your current computer specifications?*
_AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
ASUS M4A78LT-M
WD 500gb
RAM 1x4gb corsair 1600 Mhz_


* OR 

sony PS3 ??*


----------



## draco21 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well if you like ps3 specific series like god of war uncharted and likes then you may want to buy ps3. But then you would have to spend more on purchasing games......

else get 7870 around for around 16.5k(if u can extend) best vfm product......

btw which kind of 3d do you plan to use??(active/passive)


----------



## Myth (Mar 5, 2013)

Sapphire hd7870 - 16k
Corsair GS500 - 4k


----------



## RCuber (Mar 5, 2013)

if you are looking for 3D then you have to go for nVidia .. AMD 3D implementation is $hitty


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Sapphire hd7870 - 16k
> Corsair GS500 - 4k



Hi, where can I get 7870 for 16k ? In flipkart its nearly 18500. Please tell, so tht I too can buy. Sorry for asking here.


----------



## Myth (Mar 6, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Hi, where can I get 7870 for 16k ? In flipkart its nearly 18500. Please tell, so tht I too can buy. Sorry for asking here.



Check local rates. FK is unnecessarily expensive in certain categories. 

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Check local rates. FK is unnecessarily expensive in certain categories.
> 
> SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB DDR5 GHz EDITION



Is 7870 better than 660ti?


----------



## clickongoldy (Mar 6, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Well if you like ps3 specific series like god of war uncharted and likes then you may want to buy ps3. But then you would have to spend more on purchasing games......
> 
> else get 7870 around for around 16.5k(if u can extend) best vfm product......
> 
> btw which kind of 3d do you plan to use??(active/passive)




okay , i had just removed the PS3 thought !!
hd 7870 is just 5-10% better than this hd7850 , i guess its not worthy to spend 3k more on this.

vfm product ;  i am looking for the brands having local service centers , like- sapphire , gigabyte , asus ,powercolor , palit , zotac


and the 3d i was talking about is this LG monitor
LG Cinema 3D Monitor D2342P | 23" Full hd LED Monitor - LG Electronics IN

i think its with polarized glasses , passive 3d


----------



## clickongoldy (Mar 6, 2013)

Myth said:


> Sapphire hd7870 - 16k
> Corsair GS500 - 4k




i am getting these @
_Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 (860 MHz GPU Clock Speed) - 13.5k {local}
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 (920 MHz GPU Clock Speed) - 14.5k {local}
Gigabyte GV-R7850 OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 (975 MHz GPU Clock Speed) - 14.3k {flipkart price / local will be lil bit cheap}

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7870 2GB - 16.3k {as you said}



i had checked on game-debate.com  , *7870* is just *10%* better than *7850 OC* in crysis 3 @ 1920x1080 res.
so , i am thinking now of *sapphire HD 7850 (13.5k) * for my 1600x900 res. & will upgrade to *HD 8850 in Q1 2014.* 
_

Am i going right ? & 
is sapphire better than gigabyte ??


----------



## Myth (Mar 6, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Is 7870 better than 660ti?



No. 660ti competes with 7950.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 6, 2013)

ok then, will go for MSI 660ti. Is this good, as this is Ghz version.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 7, 2013)

It depends On your Budget..IF you wanna save bit money go for HD 7870 or else Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapour X..Thats it


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 7, 2013)

I was wondering... is it safe to buy the 7850 or 7870 with all the issues reported all over the internet? I mean the black screen, artifacts. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## clickongoldy (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks for the input guys 
will be buying _HD 7870_ before *31 March*

but , what about *PSU* ??
which one should i buy ??


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 10, 2013)

I think CX430 V2 will do
EDIT... It's CX500v2... I made a typo


----------



## vkl (Mar 10, 2013)

GS500 for 4k


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2013)

+1 for GS500... better headroom for OCing and future upgrades.


----------



## clickongoldy (Mar 11, 2013)

how about ???

_Corsair GS600
Seasonic s12ii 620w
Cooler Master Extreme 2 625w

PC too need some breathing space._


----------



## vkl (Mar 12, 2013)

Corsair GS600 & Seasonic s12ii 620w are fine.


----------

